# My new Cimarron



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

received my new Cimarron Frontier 7.5" .357 mag today... Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks nice, congrats. 
:smt1099


----------

